# Mistaken Identity



## massaman (Apr 12, 2010)

I had gotten three nymphs and thought they were Rhombodera Longas but they kind of look like hierodula species and wanted to be just see which species is which so maybe someone could help take a look at these pictures and help put my mind at ease!


----------



## massaman (Apr 12, 2010)

one more thing I noticed is a coloration patch of red in between its forearms


----------



## Felix.B (Apr 12, 2010)

looks like hierodula or sphodromantis to me.but these are very bad pictures.can you make better ones from the insides of the forearms?i have noticed red in forearms at tisma species,but the rest of the body doesn´t fit xD

regards

EDIT:i just noticed that you called exactly the species longas.i dont really know how this species looks like,but if they are from yen i think you can be sure they are right identified (;


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 12, 2010)

Paul, as stated in my email to you, lets wait till these mature into adult. Rhombodera longa doesn't have the shield extended as much as the Rhombodera sp. (Java) currently available.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 12, 2010)

Your comparison of your Rhombodera sp. with a Hierodula sp. is an interesting one, Paul, but if you used an old dichotomous key, say from before 1990, it can lead you into confusion. Under the new criteria for the two genera, the size of the pronotum is no longer diagnostic. By coincidence, I think the Rob Byatt thought that a a Rhombodera sp. (crassus, if I remember) was a Hierodula sp. on another forum, some years back, but it seems that he, too, was using an old key.

I tend to agree with whoever said that, as a rule, it is pretty safe to follow Yen's Dx


----------



## Felix.B (Apr 13, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I tend to agree with whoever said that, as a rule, it is pretty safe to follow Yen's Dx


whoever?it was me xD can´t you read my name?^^


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 13, 2010)

Felix.B said:


> whoever?it was me xD can´t you read my name?^^


I couldn't then. I wrote it on Word on a machine at Sunny's that wasn't attached to her wireless network and brought it and some other stuff home on a flash drive. Next time, though, I'll be sure to add yr name!


----------



## Christian (Apr 13, 2010)

"Rhombodera longa" isn't a valid name anyway...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 13, 2010)

Christian said:


> "Rhombodera longa" isn't a valid name anyway...


Poor Yang!


----------

